# Option to name a recording after the file in which it's saved



## Rhomagus (Dec 25, 2018)

I was looking at the different file naming options available when creating local recordings (such as: %CCYY, %YY etc.) which all seem to name the file after the time and date it was recorded. 

I was hoping there could be a (%) option that would name the file after the folder in which it is saved. While I know most people just have a "Recordings" folder. I actually have a preset file structure that already has the name of every video I plan on making. As of now, these are the steps I do every time I make a recording.

Click Settings > Output > Recording > (Next to Recording Path) Browse > (Navigate to the folder I want my file saved in) > Single click the folder to highlight > Single Click again to rename the folder (but don't actually rename it) > Ctrl + C > Click outside of the naming box > Double Click the Folder > Click "Select Folder" > Click "Advanced" in OBS > Triple Click the filename formatting box to highlight all the previous text > Ctrl + V to paste the name I had copied before > Click Apply > Click Okay.

The reason I prefer to do it this way is that I can do all of these operations fairly simply with a controller. This way, I never need to take my hands off of my controller change a filepath and the name of a recording. I also use the file structure to gauge how many recordings I'll be making that day since my workload is pre-planned. Also, having the files prenamed makes it easier for me to edit the video in Premiere where I queue it up to automatically upload all my edited files to YouTube while I sleep every night. Since the file is already named what it's going to be named when looking for it on YouTube I won't need to change the details afterwards. The details are already filled in for me (except for the description). 

If there was an % option to name the file after the folder it is stored in that would change the above process to:

Click Settings > Click Output > Click Recording > (Next to Recording Path) Browse > (Navigate to the folder I want my file saved in) > Double Click the Folder > Click "Select Folder" 

Which significantly lessens the amount of clicks (and time) from a 15 stage process to 6. 

Also, any hotkeys to open a particular window automatically would be greatly appreciated. If I could just alt + tab to OBS then press a hotkey to open the "Browse" button to change the recording path that would be most excellent.


----------

